# Looking for Recommendations on 1000 fps Air Rifles



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm looking for Recommendations on what 1000 fps Air Rifle to buy. Obviously it is not for self-defense, but I would like a good, dependable model for target practice. I know Gamo had a new 1000 fps for about a hundred. Right now I am NOT looking at competitive shooting models as they are extremely expensive and I am not at a level where I would need such quality. Thanks.

Postcritp: and also a decent DVD on marksmanship (basic and sport, NOT sniping oriented).


----------



## Lisa (Nov 19, 2005)

Try looking here: http://www.targetshooting.ca/

Look under air rifle trainig manual to give you some basic body stance techniques for prone, kneeling and standing positions.  These are, however, competition based stances.  Hope this helps.  I don't know of any DVD's available but I will ask some friends if they have heard of any.  My husband might know, I will pick his brain later this evening.

Air Rifle can be a fun sport.  You are right about the competition air rifles being expensive.  My husband and daughters have all been doing it for a couple of years now.  The price of the rifle is only the beginning 

As far as a good 1000 fps rifle, that one is a little harder.  I would suggest going and checking things out for yourself.  See what fits your body and how adjustable things are.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 19, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Try looking here: http://www.targetshooting.ca/
> 
> Look under air rifle trainig manual to give you some basic body stance techniques for prone, kneeling and standing positions. These are, however, competition based stances. Hope this helps. I don't know of any DVD's available but I will ask some friends if they have heard of any. My husband might know, I will pick his brain later this evening.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! This site was EXACTLY what I was looking for. I will try several out. At about $125.00 for the least expensive 850 -1000 fps models, I can afford to make an early purchasing mistake.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2005)

You are very welcome Jonathan.   Just don't get too frustrated with the accuracy of your new rifle.  What are you planning to shoot at?  I wouldn't recommend the targets the the ISSF air rifle shooters use, they are for the more accurate rifles and you will end up frustrated at them.  There are some Junior type targets that are excellent to practice on.  Have Fun!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 20, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> You are very welcome Jonathan.  Just don't get too frustrated with the accuracy of your new rifle. What are you planning to shoot at? I wouldn't recommend the targets the the ISSF air rifle shooters use, they are for the more accurate rifles and you will end up frustrated at them. There are some Junior type targets that are excellent to practice on. Have Fun!


 
For the moment, Plinking in the woods. LOL. At the ranges that I will be shooting, accuracy will not be a factor. My real concern was shooting from proper stances so that I don't develop totally bad habits.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> For the moment, Plinking in the woods. LOL. At the ranges that I will be shooting, accuracy will not be a factor. My real concern was shooting from proper stances so that I don't develop totally bad habits.



Sounds like a lot of fun.  I love plinking.  We set things up on the fence out at the farm and try to knock them off.  Good practice.  Just remember that all of those stances are set up for 10 metres, approximately 30 feet (give/take a little) so keep that in mind.  Air rifle is generally only done in the standing positition.  .22 is done in the prone, kneeling and standing.  However, apparently, the other two positions may be added in the future to Air rifle.


----------

